# Ankona Owners SUPER LURE Fun-ament: 6/29/14 Bradenton



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Count me in! Fishing with my buddy Ryan Miller.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

If you plan on attending,  please post so we can start getting an idea of how many are coming for food and shirts. Also post your shirt size.


----------



## brevard955 (Mar 14, 2013)

+2


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

What about for fly fisherman? Can we select one fly pattern and stick to that one fly pattern?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Sure. I was trying to informalize things and add a new twist to it.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

What about for kids? Anything for them in the "Tournament"?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Have them pick a lure and fish it all day long.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok...we are less than two weeks out on this thing.  I would like to get an idea who is coming from this forum and we can combine it with the head count else where. I haven't seen them but the shirts that Eric Estrada is having a hand in supposedly look awesome.

Also, is there anyone opposed to changing the weigh in deadline time to 1:00 for the Super Lure fun-ament? Reason being is two fold.  One, it will be hot as Hades by then.  Two, the afternoon storms may blow up shortly after the original 3:00 time which may give us less time to socialize, eat, hang out, etc.

Feel free to PM me if you plan on coming and let me know if you are going to fish the Super Lure.

Let me know your thoughts.

Coming so far:
Jon Bull/Cyenne Bull - SUV 17
Max Michalski/Spencer Watson - Salt Marsh 14


----------



## brevard955 (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm in. I'll be fishing alone on my CH.....if I still have it.

Jason


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

These are the shirts. We are aiming to have these done just in time for the event, but it is busy season as we get ready for some of the biggest shows of the year. 

Hope you guys like them, we are printing a large amount, so even those who cannot attend this event will have a chance to pick one up from Mel or Erin.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

They look awesome! Thanks Eric!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Pat/Nola Warren - SUV 17 (2XL and M)

Can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## miket (May 7, 2013)

I was hoping to Christen the new Copperhead in the tournament but it won't be ready. I will be looking to attend the next one though.


----------



## davefishing (Dec 16, 2011)

Got to have one or two. What brand of shirt is it?


> These are the shirts. We are aiming to have these done just in time for the event, but it is busy season as we get ready for some of the biggest shows of the year.
> 
> Hope you guys like them, we are printing a large amount, so even those who cannot attend this event will have a chance to pick one up from Mel or Erin.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

This was sent in a PM. Others may have have the same questions....

"Hey, couple questions.
We have never fished a 'one lure' tourney...if you fish a soft plastic, must you use the same size, type hook throughout?

Also, is the beach area that will be used next to the ramp?

I know these things will be answered during the meeting, but we are driving in from Titusville the morning of.....so just trying to be prepared."

If you fish one lure...that is the lure you use. If you use a soft plastic, you must use that particular size and color. However you may rig it on a weedless hook...a jighead....a circle hook....a J hook...etc. You may also have multiples of that size and color bait. 

The beach area is tight next to the ramp and staking out your skiff is very easy there.


----------



## brevard955 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks Jon!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

One more change to add some fun and encourage participation: $10 per angler entry fee.


----------



## Clouser (Mar 15, 2011)

My wife and I will be there. Both fishing the tournament.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Got to have one or two. What brand of shirt is it?
> 
> 
> > These are the shirts. We are aiming to have these done just in time for the event, but it is busy season as we get ready for some of the biggest shows of the year.
> ...



It is Estrada Art brand.


----------

